Ask HN: What is your favorite work of art, if any? - vinchuco
======
itronitron
I'm leaving a lot out, but these are the first that come to mind... Cloud Gate
(Anish Kapoor), Skyspace (James Turrell), anything by Andy Goldsworthy

------
sidcool
Stanley Kubrick movies.

